# Miltonia clowesii species



## jjochs (Sep 23, 2007)

This is the first flower that opened a couple of days ago. Received it from the raffle table last year at our orchid society.

John


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 23, 2007)

off the raffle table! - don't you just love it!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 23, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap: love it!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 24, 2007)

yea I like that one too!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2007)

It's PERFECT!!!! But those guys don't like me at all...


----------

